# JetWeb-Steuerungen: Neben JetSync und Modbus-TCP jetzt auch mit EtherNet/IP



## whatisnesps (24 August 2006)

Die Steuerungen der JetControl-Familie aus dem Hause Jetter kommunizieren ab sofort nicht nur über JetSync, sondern auch über EtherNet/IP. Bisher konnten alle Steuerungen und Antriebsregler bereits Modbus-TCP sprechen. Jetzt wurde ein weiteres bekanntes Industrie-Protokoll implementiert: EtherNet/IP nutzt unverändertes und IT-kompatibles Ethernet, ohne auf spezielle Chipsätze einzelner Firmen angewiesen zu sein. Damit erfüllt es die von Jetter vorausgesetzte IT-Kompatibilität. Das macht Jetter zu einem der ersten Steuerungshersteller, die das Protokoll unterstützen. Auf Basis des offenen Ethernet-TCP/IP-Standards lassen sich Fremdprodukte über EtherNet/IP an Jetter-Geräte anbinden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 August 2006)

Wofür ist dieses Protokoll genau? Wo gibt es die Protokollbeschreibung?


----------



## whatisnesps (24 August 2006)

*Ethernet Protokoll für die Automatisierungstechnik*

EtherNet-IP ist ein offener Kommunikations-Standard von Rockwell Automation auf Basis der Ethernet-Technologie. Es beinhaltet sowohl zyklische Ein-/Ausgangsübertragung als auch azyklische Dienste. Aus Sicht von Rockwell ist es eine konsequente Weiterführung ihres Netzwerkonzeptes mit CIP. Damit schafft Rockwell innerhalb ihrer eigenen Welt eine Durchgängigkeit. EtherNet arbeitet im Gegensatz zu manchen anderen Lösungen am Markt mit standardmässigen Chips und physikalischen Medien, so wie Ethernet aus der IT-Welt bekannt ist. Ethernet/IP spielt insbesondere am amerikanischen Markt eine große Rolle, das Rockwell dort einen sehr hohen Marktanteil im Bereich der Steuerungstechnik hat.
Die ODVA ist die Organisation, welche den Standard in den Markt trägt und in der dieser weiter entwickelt wird. Auf deren Webseite sind auch die entsprechenden Informationen verfügbar.
www.odva.org


----------



## Oberchefe (24 August 2006)

"Einer der ersten" ist Definitionssache, einer der ersten 5 oder einer der ersten 100? Wago (Codesys) hat's beim 750-841 beispielsweise schon seit längerer Zeit. HMS hat schon lange Interfaces im Programm, usw.


----------



## whatisnesps (25 August 2006)

*Ist nicht ganz neu*

Das stimmt, ist tatsächlich Definitionssache. Man hätte den Satz streichen sollen, da es Ethernet/IP bei Jetter schon länger gibt (waren tatsächlich einer der Ersten), die Pressemitteilung aber erst jetzt veröffentlicht wurde. Zudem hätte man erwähnen sollen, dass damit gemeint ist als einer der ersten Steuerungshersteller, bzw. eine der ersten Steuerungen. Denn das war und ist definitiv der Fall. Man lernt nie aus.


----------

